# Bear is getting HUGE



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

And it's hard to believe he's only 11 weeks old....he's weighing in around 25 or 28 pounds.

He's going to be a BIG boy!!


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Bear's a hansom boy. 

They keep to an almost steady growth of 3lb's a week for the first 6 months. I find it scary when you look at how much protein we feed and how much muscle they build.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

A cutie pie! I've had 2 Rotti's in my life...awesome dogs.
I got my first one in 8th grade and lived until he was 11 yrs old.
My second one when I was 23 and lived until he was 13 yrs old.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Awww he's so cute! I love Rotti's have one waiting at Rainbow bridge for me :-( They are the awesomest dogs.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I have a rottie waiting for me as well. Along with the dobie that helped raise her. Ironically they were named Angel (dobie) and Tiny (rottie)... Give me a break! I was like 6!

Bear is adorable. If we weren't military (never know where we are going to end up living so we stick with breeds we KNOW aren't going to be a problem) my hubby and I would probably have a rottie.


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

He is so stinkin cute! Never had a rottie before, but have heard nothing but good about them! Good looking dogs, that's for sure!


----------



## Menmy3dogs (Sep 9, 2011)

OH my! He is darling!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

So who's dog is Bear? He is cute!:smile:


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> So who's dog is Bear? He is cute!:smile:


He belongs to my boyfriend's dad


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

Bear is adorable.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Nothing like a Rottie pup! Let's see I have 3 waiting at the Bridge for me and one who will be 13 in February. I have "owned" many good dogs, but Rotties still tug at my heart strings-they are/were the BEST. Enjoy that gorgeous guy.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Muttkip said:


> He belongs to my boyfriend's dad


Ah ok.

I just assumed that since your Beagle isnt allowed in the house then no dogs where....


----------

